# cherry red having lunch



## ECooper (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi all,

I thought I'd share this photo of one of my shrimp enjoying a blood worm. Too bad I can't show the photo in its original resolution...

EC


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

really nice pic


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

WOW that is a seriously nice lense you have. I can count the hair on her chin.


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow nice pic! I rarely feed my Cherries bloodworms; it seems they can't rip through the skin so I ends up with a bunch of meatless bloodworms and it brings the water quality down :/


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow nice picture


----------



## ECooper (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comments all!


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

wow...didn't know cherries were into bloodworms...and yah nice photo...


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking cherry as well. Very red.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Nice Photo. Nice camera you got there too. Has nice zoom in


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

jesus, that' s a nice macro shot


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW... Nice pic


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

awesome cherry! great pic, too
it always surprises people but most shrimp like a little meat in the diet. Live microworms are another favorite.


----------



## ECooper (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks again for the nice comments. Yes, she is a pretty shrimp...very red!


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

Spectacular photo. And spectacular shrimp!


----------



## ECooper (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks Sandy!


----------

